# 10 Egg Clutch from Leucs?



## triniian (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a group of 0.0.4 Leucs that are secondhand in the 1-2 years old range. I have at least 1 male, he's bold and has been calling daily for many months. The rest of the groups might as well be ghosts, I see my Imis more often than these guys.

So I took a little vacation and 10 days later I returned to find 4 fertile eggs, 3 of which made it to tadpole stage. To my knowledge, this is their first clutch and these are the first successful tadpoles that I have had from leucs. They never bread for their previous owner.

This morning I checked their cocohut and happened to stumble across a clutch of 10 eggs! 10 eggs from 1 leuc? That seems crazy! Is that even possible or is there some "group therapy" going on here?

Either way, I've got tads and eggs and I'm super excited!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I think I've gotten 8 a couple times.....never 10 though.


----------



## TashaTinc (Jan 20, 2009)

congratulations! that's very exciting news :] are you going to let them develope normally in the viv, or are you going to pull them and raise them yourself??


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Large for a leuc clutch, but entirely possible. I've had 12 from one female before.
I like smaller clutches, though. Tads seemed to do better and morph out larger.


----------



## triniian (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement. I am pumped! My frogs have been dormant all winter. I will pull the eggs tomorrow and hope for the best with my intervention. 

Yaye.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

this can happen with frogs from tiem to time, i just pulled a 20 egg clutch from my cobalts, the female had not laid in several weeks, her usual clutch is about 8-10 eggs


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Guess that means you have at least 1.1.2 Lucky you.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Julio said:


> this can happen with frogs from tiem to time, i just pulled a 20 egg clutch from my cobalts, the female had not laid in several weeks, her usual clutch is about 8-10 eggs


Another board member has a recent clutch of 20 eggs from a cobalt.
Candy


----------



## triniian (Apr 28, 2007)

Know what the only things better than finding a 10 egg clutch is? Knowing that 9 of them will hatch any day now!

Wahoo!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Plenty of finger crossing yet to do.........


----------



## triniian (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, the saga continues...

I am very close to having the 9 tadpoles hatch (in fact 1 hatched today)

I also checked the tank and have another clutch of 9 eggs! Mind boggling!

The good news, all of the leucs were out and about like crazy... exploring, climbing and being BOLD. This is the first experience I have had like this, they didn't run and hide when they saw me like usual. I got to see all 4 of them out and about and I believe that I have 2.2 which is sweet.

So, in 3 weeks I have had 3 clutches of eggs... 4 then 10 then 9. I'm excited!


----------



## JFrog (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations. You may have multiple females laying, this could explain the difference in clutch size. Although, like others have said a clutch can range anywhere from 2-12 eggs for Leucs, so it's not odd at all. Sounds like they have started a bit of a rythm, get ready to have some tads on your hands! Good luck and may many healthy froglets be in your near future.

J


----------



## triniian (Apr 28, 2007)

Just thought I would share the progress of the brood...

9 Eggs freshly hatched, resting for a day together...









1 in a cup, all by itself









9 happy cups with 9 happy (and hopefully healthy) tads









A year or so ago, I was learning to keep frogs.

Now I am learning to rear tads.

Hopefully I can get these guys to morph out right!


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

very cool, i wish you the best of luck.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

does your tadpole water have a green tinge to it, or is that a trick of the lighting?


----------



## triniian (Apr 28, 2007)

That's my "Tadpole Tea"

Filtered and aged tap water, mixed with my source of "bio active" water (a constant 1 gallon of water with plants and microorganisms), a hint of blackwater extract and a hint of tadpole food.


----------



## triniian (Apr 28, 2007)

I also failed to mention that I now have 22 leuc tads!



This is awesome... 4 clutches non stop so far!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i would ad a piece of almond leave for the tads to munch on as well.


----------



## timmeh69 (Jan 12, 2009)

10 is pretty high, but had that with my first leuc clutch

just had another batch of 8

to be honest i'm wondering what the hell i'm going to do with the 39 tadpoles i've already got...


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I would love to have your "problem" ;-)


----------



## triniian (Apr 28, 2007)

Just found another 9 eggs and I still have another very fat female hopping around who is usually 1 week behind the first...

Now if only my Tincs would get back at it and I'd love to see some action from my Imis too, but I think they are both females.


----------

